# Poor wireless signal



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey guys
Just getting my roamio pro set up and I'm 20 feet away from the router with a 20% signal strength?

I've tried moving the router around just to see if it made a difference but it don't. It's fluctuating from 20 to 35% but will jump up to 40 on occasion.

I can take my laptop directly overtop of the roamio and still have an excellent signal so anything I'm missing?


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

kirk1701 said:


> Hey guys
> Just getting my roamio pro set up and I'm 20 feet away from the router with a 20% signal strength?


Since you mentioned that you're just getting it set up, do you have the latest version of the TiVo software? I know there were some issues with wifi when the Roamio first came out that, at least for me, was fixed with subsequent software updates.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

mbernste said:


> Since you mentioned that you're just getting it set up, do you have the latest version of the TiVo software? I know there were some issues with wifi when the Roamio first came out that, at least for me, was fixed with subsequent software updates.


Yes, been set up since last Saturday and has all updates, already got the cablecard installed.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may have interference on your wireless channel. It may not be apparent until its in use. Log into your wireless router and find where the wireless is setup. Don't use automatic on the wireless channel setting, choose any from 1 to 11. I suggest 1, 6, or 11.

The interference may be from neighboring wireless signals on the same channel, cordless landline phones, microwaves when in use.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> You may have interference on your wireless channel. It may not be apparent until its in use. Log into your wireless router and find where the wireless is setup. Don't use automatic on the wireless channel setting, choose any from 1 to 11. I suggest 1, 6, or 11.
> 
> The interference may be from neighboring wireless signals on the same channel, cordless landline phones, microwaves when in use.


I do believe you hit the nail on the head ThAbtO :up:

Thanks
I'll check that out tomorrow and "Kick Me"
I should have thought of that with my background in computers and to make it worse I just moved stuff around in my room, router is next to a cordless phone also.

I'll post back
Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Download the WiFi Analyzer app to your tablet or cell phone. That will show you on 2.4 GHz and 5Ghz what channels are in use. As was mentioned use channels 1, 6, or 11 for 2.4Ghz since those are the only ones that don't overlap. The 5Ghz channels don't overlap. 

5Ghz channels would be preferred to use with the Roamio if you have that capability. But also the 5Ghz frequencies don't penetrate objects as well as 2.4Ghz so it has less range.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks again ThAbtO, aaronwt

Channel 11 - 73% 
It was already on 6 for some reason I must have changed it years ago for some reason or other. This is on my old router, a Linksys wireless, 2.4Ghz only.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190

I bought a new one a month back to go with a WD Media player so I could stream movies from the laptop, worked great but had trouble getting this one to connect to the Roamio so I might give it another try now and change the channel :up:
No, I didn't pay $299 I got lucky on Amazon, was sent the wrong model or was listed with the wrong model for $79 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ11R5033


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That link says it has simultaneous dual band. So if the Roamio is close enough to the router you should be able to connect at 5Ghz instead of 2.4Ghz.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Is the Roamio WiFi spec published somewhere? I've had to come to this thread to find out that it supports 5GHz.

I'm wondering if the antenna wire(s) can be easily brought outside the box to improve the signal.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

c3 said:


> Is the Roamio WiFi spec published somewhere? I've had to come to this thread to find out that it supports 5GHz.
> 
> I'm wondering if the antenna wire(s) can be easily brought outside the box to improve the signal.


It does, I had it connected to my router using 5Ghz but the signal was weak, I didn't get a chance to troubleshoot it I had to put my spare router on the network for other reasons but will be trying it again when I get time.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone connecting their Roamios to 5GHz network ever 'lose' the connection to the TiVo (usually requires me to reboot the unit and/or the router in order for the Roamio to be able to 'see' the network again)? My TiVo Roamio is only about 8 ft. away w/ no obstructions to the unit, and usually has like 85% strength when connected, so not sure what's going on.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> Anyone connecting their Roamios to 5GHz network ever 'lose' the connection to the TiVo (usually requires me to reboot the unit and/or the router in order for the Roamio to be able to 'see' the network again)? My TiVo Roamio is only about 8 ft. away w/ no obstructions to the unit, and usually has like 85% strength when connected, so not sure what's going on.


Did you try doing a network test?
My Roamio Basic is typically connected over 5Ghz but I have not seen any issues like that. But my signal strength also shows 100% since my AP is only six feet away. I use it with 5Ghz at home at it uses 2.4Ghz when I take it to my GFs house.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Did you try doing a network test?
> My Roamio Basic is typically connected over 5Ghz but I have not seen any issues like that. But my signal strength also shows 100% since my AP is only six feet away. I use it with 5Ghz at home at it uses 2.4Ghz when I take it to my GFs house.


So it is compatible with the 5 Ghz
Did you have to change the channel on your router and if so to what?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kirk1701 said:


> So it is compatible with the 5 Ghz
> Did you have to change the channel on your router and if so to what?


I didn't need to change the channel, but I've tried it with several 5Ghz channels. All the lower 5Ghz channels and a couple of the higher ones. It had no issue with any of them.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I didn't need to change the channel, but I've tried it with several 5Ghz channels. All the lower 5Ghz channels and a couple of the higher ones. It had no issue with any of them.


I did a little further troubleshooting on mine in the last few days
Working great now, I was not aware of the SSID being named different for the 2.4GHz and the 5GHz so I reset the router to defaults, started from scratch and re set everything up.

5 GHz = 30% signal strength now
2.5GHz = 85% steady and no drops 

That's ok, My WD Media player liked the 2.4GHz signal better also and I was having a hard time with the media player keeping a connection also. Seems to be pretty steady now but like I said, the SSID's are named different so you know what your connecting too also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kirk1701 said:


> I did a little further troubleshooting on mine in the last few days
> Working great now, I was not aware of the SSID being named different for the 2.4GHz and the 5GHz so I reset the router to defaults, started from scratch and re set everything up.
> 
> 5 GHz = 30% signal strength now
> ...


I have several APs, and all mine use the same SSID whether 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz. I can see which one each device is connected to by looking at the wireless info for each AP/router.

With my Romaio BAsic, once it's connected to either 2.4 or 5Ghz it will stay there. So I just force it onto 5Ghz. As long as that AP stays up it will stay on 5Ghz. But if I have a long power outage then all my devices will fall back to 2.4Ghz since my main router/AP is on a UPS that will stay up for over 18 hours, but my other APs will only last a few hours. And the wireless devices will switch to the strongest signal which is usually 2.4Ghz in my setup unless it is physically close to the AP/router. But at least most of my devices including the Roamio will use the 5Ghz over the 2.4Ghz as long as there isn't a big difference in the signal strength.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I have several APs, and all mine use the same SSID whether 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz. I can see which one each device is connected to by looking at the wireless info for each AP/router.
> 
> With my Romaio BAsic, once it's connected to either 2.4 or 5Ghz it will stay there. So I just force it onto 5Ghz. As long as that AP stays up it will stay on 5Ghz. But if I have a long power outage then all my devices will fall back to 2.4Ghz since my main router/AP is on a UPS that will stay up for over 18 hours, but my other APs will only last a few hours. And the wireless devices will switch to the strongest signal which is usually 2.4Ghz in my setup unless it is physically close to the AP/router. But at least most of my devices including the Roamio will use the 5Ghz over the 2.4Ghz as long as there isn't a big difference in the signal strength.


Don't know why mine liked the 2.4GHz better, its no biggie as long as it works I'm happy. Not like I'm streaming from another Tivo its just connects for the program guide to update.


----------

